# My first gun... the M9A1 9mm!



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

I just picked up an M9A1 9mm for $474. It's the milspec version of the M9 but not limited edition like yours. This being my very first gun purchase, I had a few friends give me pointers on what to buy, and this model came very highly recommended.










Initially I had been on the fence with either a Glock 21 or S&W 6946, but the grips on the G21 wouldn't fit my hand properly, much less the tight slide button, and the S&W 6946 has an apparently bad rap for reliability (according to a cop that owned a few), but the Beretta models all seem to be good first-choices for learning handguns.

Anyone have any thoughts, good or bad, on this iron? :smt066


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I think you made a good choice. Congrats!

Welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

The only thing I can tell I won't like is the 10-bullet mag. I'm already looking into getting a couple of 15 ~ 20 mags, although the 20 sticks out a little from the bottom some.


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

-chuckles- I happen to own one and do agree with the decision. It makes a good starter gun for multiple reasons.

1) Ease of field stripping. Will help you with future semi's that are a touch harder.

2) Slightly heavier 9mm that will help dampen the recoil. You'll find yourself shooting a lot more with this gun than some others.

3) Damned good accuracy

4) Reliability.


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Drake69 said:


> The only thing I can tell I won't like is the 10-bullet mag. I'm already looking into getting a couple of 15 ~ 20 mags, although the 20 sticks out a little from the bottom some.


The 15 will do you fine. Good balance to it.

And a quick note. There are conversion kits to convert it to a .22LR for cheaper practice


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

JagFarlane said:


> The 15 will do you fine. Good balance to it.
> 
> And a quick note. There are conversion kits to convert it to a .22LR for cheaper practice


Sweet. Will have to pick that up. Definitely would save some money in practice ammo. :smt023


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Drake,
'grats! The Beretta was my first choice as well! It just seemed right in my hand and at my side! Plus I grew up watching Bruce Willis in Die Hard and Mel Gibson saving the world with a Beretta!

Mine was the Police Special from BudsGunShop.com for $479 with 3 15-rnd mags.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Nice buy!


----------



## dhmjr (Dec 5, 2008)

Exactly, after watching Lethal Weapon, ha, realistic or not, I had to have one. Fun shooter, accurate, dependable, points very well, what's not to like. Plus it's not plastic.


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

dhmjr said:


> Plus it's not plastic.


Agreed. :anim_lol:


----------



## Fusternc (Jan 19, 2009)

Great first or last handgun.


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

Also looks great with Crimson Trace grips. :smt023


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Laser Sight*

Try the LaserMax LMS-1441 guide rod laser for the Beretta. I have had one for over a year, carry every day and have used the laser as a deterrent in specific situations where the "little red dot" diffused the situation with the S.O. Very easy to install, mine's accurate as all heck, easy to deploy, my trigger finger hits the switch exactly when extended. Long battery life as well, NATO approved.


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

If I get a good deal like I did with the Crimson Trace grips I got, I'll definitely swap up.


----------



## Big_Jim (Jan 18, 2008)

Fusternc said:


> Great first or last handgun.


Your right about that. For some people it makes a good first handgun like the OP or my brother who bought a 92 Inox for his first gun. For me its been 20+ years and 100+ handguns until I ended up with regular 92FS.


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thing of beauty... :smt1099


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, after a little more research I found out I have the regular M9, NOT the M9A1 as I was told (the difference being an added under-barrel rail), so live and learn. I did get lucky and picked up a skeletonized hammer for $8 at the Richmond Gun Show (still can't find the recoil spring/metal rod replacement or the "D" spring replacement locally, will have to order those when I'm ready...), and just got done putting it in. Thanks to www.beretta92fs.com, I found out everything I need to do the swap, as well as what to do on future mods. Great site for info and the new hammer looks great. Can't wait to get to the range for some test fires! :smt023


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

Finally got around to taking a pic of my gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just got my EFK FireDragon recoil spring and have already popped it in (after oiling it up pretty good). It definitely has a different feel to it, so I'll try it out on the range and see what it does. :mrgreen:


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

Not a bad gun. gotta keep her nice and clean so she keeps on running for ya


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

AC_USMC 03 said:


> Not a bad gun. gotta keep her nice and clean so she keeps on running for ya


Really, I thought that the military tested this gun in all kinds of adverse conditions before they adopted it. I would have thought that the Beretta would run well even if not clean.


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

As for a .22 conversion, I think the one made by Beretta is better than the ciener because it has a safety in the same location as the 9mm slide and the ciener doesn't even have a safety. My Beretta made kit is very accurate and everything works the same.


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

I found it funny about the movies mentioned featuring this gun. I would add Boondock Saints to the list. Two 92s each and with suppressors.


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

The Internet Movie Firearms Database...

http://www.imfdb.org/index.php?title=Main_Page

The 92FS has one of the biggest lists of movies where featured. :smt033


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

that was a good sized list of good movies.


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Drake69 said:


> Finally got around to taking a pic of my gun.


Hey Drake, that's a nice looking peice. It looks almost identical to my Stoeger Cougar.


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

I have read a couple reviews on the stoeger cougar. Sounds like a great bang for the buck gun. But it looked different on the website.


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup, that Cougar is a nice looking gun. :smt023


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

I love my Beretta 96. Yeah, not exactly a 92, but they are fraternal twins. 

I bought a Taurus .40 a while back, and I have put plenty of rounds through it, but I always come back to the Beretta. I think my next purchase will be a 92 or a Cougar so I can practice with the same great design a bit cheaper.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

You made the right choice. The Sig P226 and Beretta 92FS are my favorite 9mm's, the Sig has a little advantage due to the incredible trigger, but the Beretta is a close second.


----------

